

Firefox market share exceeds 20%, Internet Explorer dips below 70% - prakash
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/38653/113/

======
mdasen
There's a part of me that just simply doesn't care about these metrics
anymore. It's not like the early days where the non-techies were suspicious or
when websites were being created IE-only. The web is just very different -
partially thanks to FF - but do you see the web looking different when FF is
at 30% vs 20%?

Sites now do accommodate multiple browsers. We aren't going to get to a
situation where we stop supporting IE as long as it's the default install on
Windows. Is there progress to be made (in a way that changes my experience as
an FF user)? By that I mean, when FF was at >1%, lots of sites didn't work
right for me. That changed as FF grew larger. Do you think a jump from 20% to
30% would help me?

~~~
ken
If IE6 were to drop below epsilon, it would greatly help me.

------
nostrademons
It's kinda funny how it differs between different market segments. Diffle
(casual games, launched on Digg) had 90% of its visitors use IE and only about
7% on Firefox, while WhatShallIDoNow (to-do list, launched on news.YC) has 70%
of its visitors on FireFox with less than 10% on IE. In the first hour after
launch - when it was _just_ news.YC traffic - there were a couple hundred
Firefox hits and _one_ visitor with IE.

~~~
mattmaroon
Who is the bastard reading this site in IE?

I'm the closest thing to a MS fanboy in these parts, and I've been using
Mozilla since it was called Phoenix.

~~~
johns
I had issues with FF2, so I went to IE7 when it launched. It wasn't so bad and
I actually thought it was beneficial to be running the same platform the
majority of my users were running. But eventually I couldn't take it anymore,
and FF3 came out so I've switched back.

------
sosuke
As Firefox gains in popularity and the ever popular AdBlock Plus being a
regular fixture for installations I wonder if anyone has done any research or
speculation into what effect this will have on the internet free with ads
based revenue that so many people have built their success around.

So to get off my own butt and google it I found a few articles that talk about
the same issue
([http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/09/adblock_plus_th.ph...](http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/09/adblock_plus_th.php),
<http://www.hhcc.com/?p=450>) but nothing seems to really go very deep. It is
always "users are too small a population to worry" but it is always a good
idea to start thinking now on this before it becomes a problem.

~~~
axod
I don't think there is all that much correlation to be honest between firefox,
and adblock.

I've used firefox for years but would never dream of installing adblock. I can
see there's a sort of person that would, probably the same people who like to
tell you how they don't own a TV...

Also, adblock only blocks irritating 'obvious' adverts. There's a ton of
adverts you wouldn't even recognize as being adverts. "Ad-Blocking" isn't
really a threat to the net.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I use adblock. (I do also own a TV.) It's a matter of sheer usability for me.
I've never been able to develop that "ad-blindness" which others seem to have.
When I don't block ads I almost literally cannot focus enough on the actual
pages content to read it coherently. Flashing images and giant swaths of color
are just painful. I often surf with page colors disabled and images blocked as
well.

On a totally related note, I like the low-impact styling of HN.

------
Create
e.g. FF is already #1 in .hu

Firefox 48.9% Internet Explorer 46.8%

<http://www.adverticum.com/article/1063/>

------
urlwolf
I wonder what Opera would be getting if they actually listened to their users.
Plus, right now any site with fancy AJAX would have some rendering/performing
problem under opera (most of google stuff does, not gmail though). So that's
another terrible sin.

I love Opera and think they deserve more success, but somewhere up in their
hierarchy someone is making all the wrong decisions.

------
gscott
I have noticed in my web stats FireFox is now even with Internet Explorer 6

<http://www.officezilla.com/most_used_browsers.png>

IE7 32.23%, FireFox 29.09%, IE 6 25.94%

------
chengmi
SearchYC.com stats:

    
    
      Firefox  75.7%
      Safari   12.9%
      IE        7.6%
      Opera     2.2%
      Mozilla   1.3%
      Other     0.3%

------
fallentimes
Good. Slowly, but surely...

------
azharcs
I think Firefox has increased the market-share mainly because of launch of
Firefox 3 before the launch of IE 8, also Firefox got very good press before
the launch. I think we can come to a good conclusion only when IE 8 launches.
If it is good enough, i am sure lot of people will switch to IE.

